# What You Get In NAAC ( someone had to do post lol )



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

*
even though i did not go to naac my friend picked up these gorgeous Rio Canario Tricolor from Tor Limbo ........ great looking frogs for sure.*


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Very nice looking frog.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Nice looking frogs. 

Nate


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice tricolor!

I purchased 2 Pallid tinc juvis... At the time I did not know that Pallid and Oyapock were the same frog, and Oyapocks are my favorite tincs, so it was certainly a pleasant surprise when I got home!  

Presumed female:








Presumed male:









I got them from Todd Kelley, and they sure do look healthy!


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful frogs both of you!


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I picked up 2 Bri Bri, 2 Cayo de Agua, and 4 E. femoralis.

Ryan


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

I did not go , but was well represented by another local frogger , doing a good deed for me.  (Awesome to have other local froggers who like to help each other)

He picked up 2 Imi's and 4 Mantellas for me ... Sadly , 3 of the Mantellas did not make it over night ... I will post some pics of the frogs I did get sometime this week. Also picked up some plants and supplies for me ... hopefully we can get him to post pics of the cool frogs he got for himself...


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I caught my own mistake. It should read A. femoralis.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i got too many frogs!! i am sure if i had spent more time there i would have walked away with a lot more, good thing i have some self control :roll:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I picked up some more Rio Canario (Canary River for those who aren't good with spanish... they call it that because of all the frogs calling!) to added to the two males I've been sitting on for years... FYI they are the same as what Tor sold as his "8s" (because they were in tank 8 and he didn't have a name for them, now he does!). Great frogs, and I can't wait to be able to toss all 6 together... I've got a new tank on the way that will be awesome for the group  I love how you can individually tell the frogs apart by their stripes... they are like morse code, except for male I have that doesn't have a center stripe and is codeless!

I'm also excited about a few of the plants I picked up  Will be growing them out and a couple of them will get their spot in the new Rio Canario tank...


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Julio, Why are you being so Secretive? 8) 

I wanna see everyones long lists... :lol: 

Or Even better pictures... :lol: 

Unfortunatly for those of us that didnt' get to go that is the next best thing.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

crb_22601 said:


> Julio, Why are you being so Secretive? 8)



LOL!

I picked up some Citronellas, New Rivers and some other stuff, lots of plants too.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

"and some other stuff too" Still so secretive....

Lol it sounds like I missed one hell of a time.

I guess I better get ready to go next year.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ok i got some castis

you did miss a great time, defintely make time to attend. 


A BIG THANK YOU to all who had a helping hand in putting the event together, especially in a short amount of time.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay, so I really looked at going but just couldn't quite fit it in the schedule. Is NAAC always up there or will it be somewhere else next year? I really want to go-- looks like everyone found some great stuff! I am jealous! Green with envy :mrgreen:


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

There is no way only this many people got frogs so lets get some pics in here ..........


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

three of em.

crappy cam pics. still waiting on usb for my other cam


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

all right, all right...

no pics but I did shell out for some of Adam's matecho, some more retics from Eric, Tor's F1 vittatus, and 2 Orange terribilis for my 6 y/o daughter who isnt yet [and never will be ;-) ] aware that her favorite 'Orangina' went crispy one warm day when it decided to venture out of the tank that her dad left open..

everyone is happily in quarantine....

S


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

To add to my breeding projects:

- pair of regina's from Scott Menigoz
- 1 female regina (Aaron's) / 3 sub adult giant oranges from Shawn H.
- pair of giant oranges from Marty71
- 2 fantasticus from Todd Kelley
- a flashlight... 

(j/k, i didnt get a flashlight)


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Do pre-NAAC arrangements count? - seeing as I was 'in absentia'.

Eric, I detect a trend:


> - pair of regina's from Scott Menigoz
> - 1 female regina (Aaron's) / 3 sub adult giant oranges from Shawn H.
> - pair of giant oranges from Marty71


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

flyangler18 said:


> Do pre-NAAC arrangements count? - seeing as I was 'in absentia'.
> 
> Eric, I detect a trend:
> 
> ...


Hahahaha... :wink: Seeing as that we cant seem to decide what to do with that morph, I figure I'd hold onto as many as I can. What?! 6 pairs of GO/Regina is not THAT much. So i like the big yellow frogs... :lol: 
Believe me, I was strugglin to stay away from Adam's Matecho's.


----------



## Chewbacca (Apr 16, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> all right, all right...
> 
> no pics but I did shell out for some of Adam's matecho
> 
> S


You're a cruel man for not posting pics.......................... so very cruel indeed......................


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

ErickG said:


> Believe me, I was strugglin to stay away from Adam's Matecho's.


...As was I, but having my table positioned right next to Adam did not bode well for my plan to purchase NO Matcheo. I did hold out until 4 pm though...does that count as restraint? :roll: 
Scott


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Time to update the signature, Scott my lad!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

> ...As was I, but having my table positioned right next to Adam did not bode well for my plan to purchase NO Matcheo. I did hold out until 4 pm though...does that count as restraint? :roll:
> Scott


Not quite - sounds more like strategy. :lol: 

Restraint was not bidding on them in the auction when you got two for the price of one :mrgreen:


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

flyangler18 said:


> Time to update the signature, Scott my lad!


Time to simply put "_lots of frogs_". 
There's a number of other types not added to that list...what a sickness
:twisted:


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

rozdaboff said:


> Restraint was not bidding on them in the auction when you got two for the price of one :mrgreen:


I would call not bidding on them in the auction at 2 for 1 foolishness, myself.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I got...

>Two very nice D. Imitator Intermedius(Dutch Line) from Tor Linbo to maybe add to an existing group. One is already calling.

>Two very nice and large E. Zaparo from Darren Meyer just to grow an existing group.

>One very nice, female looking, D. Lamasi, Standard, from Adam Butt to add to an existing group.

>Four sweet sub-adult Blue/Black Auratus from the auction via Scott Menigoz. Bought them just to help the fundraising effort and to give a good home to an otherwise overly available species. (Sounds weird I know)

>Some new and interesting cuttings from Eric Malolepsy

Modslease excuse the blatent vendor feedback and do not delete my post!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I wouldn't say NAAC is "always" up in Mass., seeing as this is the first one! The organizers need to regroup and then we'll probably hear something from them 

I want to photography my frogs and cuttings  Is it bad when I'm hyped up over some of my plants just as much as the frogs? I didn't even impulsively buy any frogs for projects I didn't have going  Tho I wish I'd seen the highland tricolor and femoralis :? Who had them? I want to contact them about getting some for my bachelors...

Pilea are awesome plants, and I hope the cutting I got of the weird species does well because it is the coolest looking and most awesome feeling leaf structure ever...


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Black Jungle had the highland tricolor, not many, so they got snatched very fast. Eric M. & Jon G. had the femoralis and I'm sure they have plenty more.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I dont see any blatant feedback Eric, just naming your source. Now if you said, Tor he is the man. Best goatie ever and best frogs, noone is better!!, now that would need deleting ;-)



pl259 said:


> I got...
> 
> >Two very nice D. Imitator Intermedius(Dutch Line) from Tor Linbo to maybe add to an existing group. One is already calling.
> 
> ...


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

> I dont see any blatant feedback Eric, just naming your source.


And what if I had said "kinda skinny" instead of "very nice"?


* attention everyone Eric has been temporarily banned [30 sec] for being a wise guy ;-).....................................................................ok, ban over. Dont let it happen again. Learn from his woeful ways.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Finall got a good pic of one of the two standard lamasi I picked up from Darren Meyer.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok, if you are one of the lucky owners of these matecho, please post a picture when you get a chance. I love these guys!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

gary1218 said:


> Finall got a good pic of one of the two standard lamasi I picked up from Darren Meyer.


Awesome frog. My next viv will be built just for 3 of these. If you don't mind, will you post a pic of the whole tank or tell me where it is if you have posted one?
Candy


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

mantellas! 5 viridis and 3 eubanaui


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

These pics suck, but here are some of the frogs I purchased at NAAC.

A strange little guy, but lovable and just as fly-hungry as the next froglet, from Darren Meyer:









And a normally-colored adult female from AZDR:









There are four more of these guys lurking in my quarantine containers, but they were so busy hunting for food that I didn't see fit to disturb them! 

Best,
Ash


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

No one was selling quinqs? If someone picked some up please post pictures, these are still my favorite frogs!! Just wait till I am out of school. I am going to buy every single one!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAH

............ that was a little extreme, forgive me................


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

this little guy that I got from Oz finally made an apperance so I could get a pic


----------

